# Snakes and frogs



## AustinDuBoisfrogguy (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello everyone 

Wondering if anyone has had expierence with putting emerald tree boas and dart frogs together in a very large enclosure , by very large I mean like 8ft x 4ft wide x 5 1/2 just wondering if anyone has had personal expierence with this because I am building a cage to those dimensions for my emerald tree boas and I also have quite a collection of dart frogs just wondering everyone's thoughts on the matter I mean they live in the wild together and with such a large enclosure I can't foresee it being a problem


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Seeing two animal species together in the wild doesn't mean you can put them both in a confined space together. 

There are many, many threads on this forum explaining why mixed vivs are a bad idea, and this is no different. The boas wouldn't care, but the frogs would be stressed by having large, predatory animals in the same enclosed space as them. Don't.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

It has been done.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/be...oa-green-tree-python-dart-frog-enclosure.html


----------



## AustinDuBoisfrogguy (Mar 19, 2017)

I understand seeing the two in the wild might not make it possible to put them in an enclosure together but I was just asking to see if anyone has done it before because I am building such a cage and wanted to know if it was possible to do I'm not sure if a 6 foot snake would prey on a small frog such as a tinc


----------



## Solaris (Aug 22, 2017)

I don't know that I'd trust the safety of expensive little froggies to "The predator was too big to want to eat them." It appears the boas eat frogs in the wild, after all, and all it takes is one snack to set you back a pile of cash.

How familiar are you with both species?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Solaris said:


> I don't know that I'd trust the safety of expensive little froggies to "The predator was too big to want to eat them." It appears the boas eat frogs in the wild, after all, and all it takes is one snack to set you back a pile of cash.
> 
> How familiar are you with both species?



It is unlikely even in juvenile Corallus caninus as the juveniles are reptile predators and the adults are specialists on birds and mammals. If there is any concern at all, just go with an adult as they are programmed against eating frogs. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Betta132 said:


> Seeing two animal species together in the wild doesn't mean you can put them both in a confined space together.
> 
> There are many, many threads on this forum explaining why mixed vivs are a bad idea, and this is no different. The boas wouldn't care, but the frogs would be stressed by having large, predatory animals in the same enclosed space as them. Don't.


No, the frogs treat the snakes as cage furnishings. On what basis are you making the claim that it would stress the frogs?? 

Have you read the mixing threads on this forum??? The vast majority of them are against mixing frogs that can hybridize as opposed to different taxa provided the taxa are zoogeographically correct. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## AustinDuBoisfrogguy (Mar 19, 2017)

I have 2 large adult corrallus canius so I believe they would be fine with just tincs in enclosures


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

AustinDuBoisfrogguy said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Wondering if anyone has had expierence with putting emerald tree boas and dart frogs together in a very large enclosure , by very large I mean like 8ft x 4ft wide x 5 1/2 just wondering if anyone has had personal expierence with this because I am building a cage to those dimensions for my emerald tree boas and I also have quite a collection of dart frogs just wondering everyone's thoughts on the matter I mean they live in the wild together and with such a large enclosure I can't foresee it being a problem


Just wondering... What is your purpose in doing this? If it's to conserve space, a 20 gallon for tincs is not a big space waster as opposed to a 8 x 4 x 5.5... And if the purpose is for a multi-species enclosure, then why do darts? There are plenty of other animals that would look stellar in an exhibit that big. Why not do RFT's or a mata mata or an ameiva? With a tank that big, I think putting tincs in it is a waste of space that could go to something much more grand. Just my 2 cents


----------



## AustinDuBoisfrogguy (Mar 19, 2017)

Well I already have darts and like them a lot won't be putting a water feature in the bottom for a mata mata have red eyes so might put them in there just looking for suggestions ect ... going to be getting p bicolors but thought they might be to large and also they require a lot of airflow so that wouldent work for the humidity that I want to attain in the enclosure of 70-100% so that's why I was thinking of darts


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

In general I wouldn't suggest turtles in with other non-aquatic/semi aquatic taxa due to amoebiasis risks. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Ed said:


> In general I wouldn't suggest turtles in with other non-aquatic/semi aquatic taxa due to amoebiasis risks.
> 
> some comments
> 
> Ed


How about red footed tortoises/terrestrial tortoises?


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

You would have several issues with the tortoise to list a few:

-An adult tortoise would need a much larger enclosure
-The tortoise is going to bulldoze any sort of vegetation on the floor of the terrarium
-Many of your plants would quickly become food for the tortoise.


Justin


----------

